# We want snow!!!!



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi. Not having been away with Erica in winter before apart from weekend trips, we're hoping to go away for 6/7 days over the new year. Joy of joys we have the aged parentals here for Christmas, but hoping we can be relieved of duty by Saturday 28th if I can cook bad enough 

We are the biggest kids going at Christmas......ok I'll rephrase that *I'm *the biggest kid going at Christmas!! I love it, but will have to behave and be dutyfull this year for Christmas itself. So the chance to get away once they've departed will be great!

*So....*being this big kid, I'd love to go somewhere with snow and a white out thats accessible for 6/7 days. We don't mind whether its possibly Scotland or over to France/Switzerland - just as long as its within a reasonable distance to enjoy it. It's not necessarily for skiing, although skiing areas are fine but somewhere scenic to fulfill the kid in me would be great, probably looking for a hook-up too! Any ideas would be very welcome....thanks in advance

Steve & Ian

A very Merry Christmas to one and all :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*You want snow - we got it!*

 Buon giorno,
don't know about the UK/Scotland, but in most of mainland Europe snowfalls over the past 10 days have been the heaviest within living memory. Austria/Switzerland/Spain/Italy/Slovenia/France - anywhere over about 6/700 metres above sea level has had up to 2 metres of snowfall, so take your pick.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Snow*

Hi

I think I would go for Switzerland, Austria or Northern Italy.

Day 1 - from your place, Do-Ca to Luxembourg. Day 2 to destination. It's a fair slog for a short stop, but I think it would be worth it. There was loads of snow in Swizrtland a couple of weeks ago.

Russell


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*skiing*

HI

You know that every man and his dog will be on the slopes between christmas and Jan 3rd when they all go back to work. Campsites are hard to come by in this period as they are often full up. If you don't mind not being on 'hook up' then you might get on an Aire (see Campingcar Infos) and if you are looking for areas to go then look at Batch's site 'Motorhome meets skiing' and finally look on the thread 'skiing' on this website. this will give you more than enough information and you will definitely burn the turkey as you become engrossed in your investigations

If you don't want to go skiing but just walk and take it all in then try the area around La Bresse-hohneck in the Vosges and it is easy to do a mini tour around the Vosges and down into Colmar----excellent and only 300 miles from Calais

Keep em waxed............ Ned


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Steve / Ian

We're looking to do the same. We ferry out on saturday and back the following friday. We just want snow and a campsite in walking distance of a small town. Did the same last year & the kids loved it.

Went to Germany last year, about 20miles south of freiburg to a town called Staufen. The wife wants French Alps this time and possible Paris for new year but could well end up in Germany again.

Where ever you all get too, have a great time :wink:


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Consider the Allgau in Germany - down near the border of Austria but further west than Munich. As Rapide561 suggested, you really want to give the journey two days ideally. But it would a doddle to get to Metz/Strasbourg on day one, and then get to the Allgau location the next day. The German foothills of the Alps are all but ignored by the Brits, who just charge on by en route for Austria. But there are great aires at towns like Nesselwang and Bad Hindelang that are in lovely walking country and in walking distance of the shops and bars. Wertach also has two lovely campsites open all year, once of which is an easy walk from the town. The other, at Gruntensee, is opposite its own ski lift. If you want to be somewhere where there is decent skiing, try Oberjoch and Jungholz, which both have campsites that are open all year. But if you want to stay a bit closer, there are lots of lovely sites and aires in the Schwarzwald. As others have stated, they have had tons of snow this year, and the season has had a very strong start.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

pandalf,

Some great locations there. We we're down that way last easter and had a great time. Going to have a good look at Nesselwang. Think the kids will love it.

Many thanks


----------

